# Wasp mantids



## cdub11122 (Aug 17, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has heard of these before. I think they are a pretty cool and exotic looking mantis. Does anyone know of any place where you can buy them? I would like to try and get a couple of these guys and raise them. I have only found a place to buy dried ones.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 17, 2006)

i doubt those are in captivity.


----------



## Ian (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you have any photos or links referring to these?


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 18, 2006)

did a quick search ian bottom left on this site is referred to as wasp mantis

http://www.insectcollective.com/html/cicadas/mantis.html


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 18, 2006)

Are you refering to mantispids ? Thay look like a cross between mantids and wasps. They have raptoral forelegs similar to mantids.

The larvae are parasites of spiders' eggs.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah look like a mantisfly. They are very small and due to the feeding habit of the larvae it is difficult to breed this species. I have never seen a live species offer on-line before but I have seen one before and it can fly like a wasp. Also see http://darwin.bio.uci.edu/~pjbryant/biodiv...pt/Mantispa.htm. There were topics similar to this speices posted here before.


----------



## ellroy (Aug 19, 2006)

http://bugguide.net/node/view/22331

Look awesome indeed. Not actually a mantis, part of the Neuroptera (lacewings etc) family.

Very interesting species.

Alan


----------



## Ian (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Jwonni...yes I think the topic of these guys has come up in the past?


----------

